#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-10-04
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-09-28
<stlsaint> o/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-09-30
<thebwt> \o
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-10-06
 * tiwake flails at krtaylor 
 * Ardonel throws stinky fish at tiwake.
 * tiwake rolls in it
 * Ardonel throws a 5 gallon bucket of teryaki sauce on tiwake.
<tiwake> Ardonel: youtube music link for the day https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9RPqp6r-Pw
 * Ardonel scrapes up the fish and tiwake and puts it in the cast iron fry pan.
<Ardonel> tiwake: sounds almost like Weird Al Yankovitch
<Ardonel> tiwake: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOMX3deeW6Q ...
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> Ardonel: all levels at once makes some pretty fantastic music... last I knew (a couple years ago) he was taking classes for computer science
<tiwake> Ardonel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8MjTxWBoC8
<Ardonel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs
<tiwake> Ardonel: I asked my physics teacher about music|math relationship
<tiwake> "pattern matching"
<tiwake> so yeah
<Ardonel> How is Lubbock life tiwake ?
<tiwake> its pretty alright :3
<tiwake> found a bar that does $4 mixed long island ice teas on... cant remember if its friday or saturday
<Ardonel> Any work on your car?
<tiwake> no... days are cooling off overall so overheating is not as much of an issue now... saving up money
<Ardonel> good
<tiwake> well... paying off my dad first, then saving up money for cheap car
<tiwake> Ardonel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cIuuplWRIQ in reply to your other one
<tiwake> getting on top of bills is the most important thing
<Ardonel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q
<tiwake> it just feels like its going very slowly... when really its because of being screwed for several years
<Ardonel> I hear you.
<tiwake> huh, there is an #austin channel
<tiwake> /browsing freenode channels
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-10-08
<Ardonel> Does anyone on here have a Windscribe VPN account, and if so, how has the service been? Any VPN service recommendations?
<tiwake> Ardonel: actually a friend of mine set up a VPN and was considering selling it
<tiwake> like $5/month or something
<tiwake> VPN in russia
<hwpplayer1> Hi texas
<hwpplayer1> Are you okay ?
